# waiting for the x-mas eve rush....



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got a few customers that have amazed me this week. They have decided not to change out their defective water heaters with company coming into town........ they want to squeak by till next year...:yes: 

One lady has 2 50 gallon 10 year old whirlpool heaters sitting side by side in their basement and one is not working at all... I told her on Tuesday that this brand is junk and she should change them both out before the 8 people arrive for x-mas and stay at her home for the weekend..:laughing::yes: 

We were supposed to come out and do this on wed morning but she cancelled cause they want to wait. until next year....OK good idea...:laughing::laughing:

I KNOW in my gut that she will be calling me on x-mas eve day at 3.30pm begging me to help her or worse yet on x-mas morning...

So how much is it worth to go to her home on x-mas eve and change out the 2 50 gallon heaters when she calls me ??? Double the price I quoted her??


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

At a minimum it should be double the quote. She may try to hold you to your quote though, if that happens tell her to pound sand.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Master, the time you spend with YOUR family on Christmas Eve is priceless. Charge accordingly.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

No less than double.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

A days wages per hour or I'm not leaving. That's at least what it would take for the mrs to not kill me


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

4k atleast, it's a decent profit for under 1100 in material and a few hours, hey U never know it could pay for Xmas


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> At a minimum it should be double the quote. She may try to hold you to your quote though, if that happens tell her to pound sand.


X-mas morning dont mean that much to me, Not much going on in my family until the mid to late evening hours...anyway...I would get out of peeling potatoes and she would probably tell me to get the hell out of her hair because she is cooking....

I would probably go put in the 2 50 gas heaters and charge her 4k..by myself..which is double what I quoted her ...... and she probably will tell me to pound sand up my bung-hole ... :laughing:

I got a Chinese guy crying for hot water tonight at 10pm... he gonna have to wait untill Saturday morning


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Not trying to derail the thread but what do you guys think on the companies that work on Christmas. Well really most holidays


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but what do you guys think on the companies that work on Christmas. Well really most holidays


I think it sucks. But it's a way of life. Lots of people do it. Doctors,nurses,taxi drivers. Plus if you work on Xmas how could the customer not be a customer for life. Some guy enjoy the holiday pay. 

I answered 5 phone calls last Xmas and they where happy that I answered. I nicely explained I have 2 small children and there is no way I'm coming. I jokingly said you can't afford a plumber today.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I get offers in the mail from companies wanting me to go apply. Give them a try. But when I look online they are a 24/7 plumbing company and for the life of me I never seen a plumbing issue that couldn't wait till morning. Granted we only do residential


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

24/7 service is awful when you are the man on call. However, many accounts need that service. Residential property management companies must respond in an emergency and that is where we come in. Restaurants and supermarkets need service at odd hours as well. If we don't service them somebody else will. Management companies are great customers. They have hundreds of toilets, lavatories, water heaters and backflow assemblies. For us it is worth it. We literally never close.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I have responded to jobs on EVERY major holiday. I would rather not, but a major supermarket will not/ cannot wait till manana. Same with a major leak in an apartment complex. Only once did I get screwed. A residential house in Redondo Beach with 3 bathrooms had me snake a tub drain on Thanksgiving. Hour drive each way. WTF!
knock on wood


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Usually you have to get money up front for them. Every call our company has ran on Christmas eve or Christmas day they have not been paid or only paid the normal rate. Some people only think that them selfs or their family are important. I have replaced a water heater on Christmas day, not fun at all. There was about 50 cars in the driveway. No one was willing to move so I could back my truck in. That pissed me off. Then the kids running around, taking tools out of my bag. Then they never paid. So my company was out the waterheater price plus my double time for the two hours I was gone.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Usually you have to get money up front for them. Every call our company has ran on Christmas eve or Christmas day they have not been paid or only paid the normal rate. Some people only think that them selfs or their family are important. I have replaced a water heater on Christmas day, not fun at all. There was about 50 cars in the driveway. No one was willing to move so I could back my truck in. That pissed me off. Then the kids running around, taking tools out of my bag. Then they never paid. So my company was out the waterheater price plus my double time for the two hours I was gone.


small claims court for sure:laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> small claims court for sure:laughing:


Lol but unfortunately the time invested in that you usually are out the same amount via lost wages. Even though they are ordered to pay they never do. We have been down that road before.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Lol but unfortunately the time invested in that you usually are out the same amount via lost wages. Even though they are ordered to pay they never do. We have been down that road before.


i have had good luck so far with the small claims court,it depends on the judge,if the judge is sympathetic to your plight then it goes good,if not,it turns out like you said.but i have gotten all my monies that i took to small claims court.lucky i guess:yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sparky said:


> i have had good luck so far with the small claims court,it depends on the judge,if the judge is sympathetic to your plight then it goes good,if not,it turns out like you said.but i have gotten all my monies that i took to small claims court.lucky i guess:yes:


Mechanical liens work wonders


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Mechanical liens work wonders


so does whittling a stick with a Bowie knife while explaining why they should pay up. Lol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Mechanical liens work wonders


Yes they do,I have the papers for a lein in my small claims court file but I haven't had to use them yet and hope I dont have to


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Getting stiffed on a Christmas Day Call would certainly set me off...

Tow strap to the outside sillcock and I'll take my plumbing with me when I leave....:laughing:

Seriously back in the day when I had to do the on-call rotation Christmas calls bugged the hell out of me...

Everyone is arriving when the call comes in and when I get back everyone is leaving...

Most of the time it was stuff that should have been done long before they decided to call....

The customers were decent enough to me though, I still remember the last one I did. Kitchen sink was plugged up, disposal was wasted, and all the drain tubing under the sink was junk. One of the guests had decided to buy them a working kitchen sink as a gift. So there I was snaking the line, replacing the disposal, and the drain tubing, with them feeding me delicious tidbits the whole time...:thumbup:

Open your mouth! Mmmmm Scallop wrapped in Bacon....
Open your mouth! Mmmmm Homemade Fudge....
Open your mouth! Mmmmm Stuffed Mushroom....

Topped off with a C-Note for a tip...:thumbup:

Still though... Time away from the family...
When I changed jobs one of the key negotiations was No Mandatory On-Call...:yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> so does whittling a stick with a Bowie knife while explaining why they should pay up. Lol


I prefer my KAbar


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Mechanical liens work wonders


I have used a few "unique" collection methods over the years that I would not recommend, try at this stage in my life, and certainly not openly admit too. :laughing:

Nowadays I am quite content to let the system do my dirty work to get as close to even as legally possible.

In my youth, I never wanted to get even. I was determined to get ahead. It was always less expensive for the customer to just pay the invoice. I can tell you this, for the grief described, you guys are aiming waaaay too low.

One of my five basic rules of life...Never go to jail innocent. 

So if you are going to "make" them pay, you might as well make it worth your trouble, and make them pay a lot.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I prefer my KAbar


 I bring out this one and sharpen it when my daughter brings a new boyfriend home works wonders.lol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Its just not worth it*



Unclog1776 said:


> I prefer my KAbar
> 
> View attachment 34127



this subject sounds like a lot of big talk to me...
I have told this story before.....

I personally know of someone that beat up a contractor that owed him
about 900 dollars... The contractor had this guy arrested for robbery
and assault... Of course it was the contractors word against this dumb ass kid... The poor kid spent about 6 years in prison for attempting to collect a debt he was owed... 

he got out and came to me looking for a job...
he told me his story about his troubles....but I did not hire him at that time,, he has prison tatoos all over his neck and arms,
eventually I ran into him again years later and I was 
glad to see that his life was a happy one and good things came his way
I did not recognize him because he had gained probably 80 lbs,,
but I remembered the tatoos on his neck,, :blink::blink: 

Now this boy could have sought revenge on the asshol/ that did this terrible 
thing to him....but he forgave the guy and moved on... He told me that someone else will exact revenge on that fellow some day and it was not gonna be him.. and I agree with that...

pulling a knife on someone could be looked at as attempted murder
or intimidation or worse yet they might pull a gun on you.....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would never do anything remotely illegal to collect. What goes around comes around. Mechanical liens are very easy to place in my county


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not losing sleep on recommendations they do not take. If my customer wants to wait, it's up to them.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If I needed the money, I would charge a premium. However, if I didn't need the money, I wouldn't go at any price. They were told, they decided against your professional advice, they are on their own. 

Sometimes it feels really good to say "no" to the customer.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

We're close on Christmas no matter what, I don't want any problems with Mrs. Gar. Her birthday is 12/24 and 12/25 is my daughter birthday..... I'll be more than happy to answer the phone but not job in those days....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Gargalaxy said:


> We're close on Christmas no matter what, I don't want any problems with Mrs. Gar. Her birthday is 12/24 and 12/25 is my daughter birthday..... I'll be more than happy to answer the phone but not job in those days....


We can never get those moments back. There will always be plumbing problems to repair. 

I have a problem with people who take a risk, and then expect you to be inconvenienced to bail them out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*x-mas eve so it begins....my first story.....*

went out satruday and gave a free estimate for a pretty extensive job they had a crappy whirlpool water softener in their garage still in the box and I told Elderly father who is in town for x-mas and his son that they were junk.......and they ought to buy a better brand



So fast forward to 12.30 today.... They call me and tell me that they are having trouble trying to get the fittings to sweat right on the back of this whirlpool water softener and they want to know how much it would be to come out NOW and finish the job for father and son :laughing::laughing: I tell them 400 and my guys can be out right after lunch........ok they say go for it...

My guys call them up and they claim that now they want to wait till about 4.30 tonight to see if Grandpas job is gonna hold or not ...so would you wait and come out then and check it out...???:yes::yes::laughing::laughing:
My guys told them absolutely NO Way.....

now, its a finished basement with full carpet, there is no floor drain within 50 feet of the work that is being done....The low spot in the basement is right in the middle of the carpeting..
. I am willing to bet that on x-mas morning they are gonna wake up to a surprise that santa has left them in the basement..:yes::yes: ...and I am not gonna be available.........then I will tell them to to call Ben....:thumbsup:..

.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's crazy how people have no respect. Like you sit around waiting for them to bless you with their phone call.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

They called my guys tonight at 4.30 and wanted to know if we still had time tonight....we were still on another job and said no...
.told them we could be there in the morning if they still wanted 
to wait on us........also told them to call ben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

got another call from someone that had a flood on Sunday from their water 1997 heater... They called me at 3.45 and wanted to know how much to replace a 40 gal gas for tomorrow or how much for next week... 

I had to ask why did they wait so long to get this problem resolved...like have you been out of town all week???? 
they gave me no logical reply:blink:...
maybe I will hear back from them next week.



merry x-mas to all 

and may god bless everyone


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

This is what I get called to and they want it fixed tomorrow at 4pm, ha!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Hillside said:


> This is what I get called to and they want it fixed tomorrow at 4pm, ha!


Do they want to add another shark bite? :laughing: ......


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hillside said:


> This is what I get called to and they want it fixed tomorrow at 4pm, ha!



I would tell them to pound sand up their a//

ho ho ho


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Not everyone celebrates Christmas and fewer actually like it. To billions of people, Christmas isn't anything. I'd bet 50% of America isn't Christian. 

Those people aren't being jerks because they aren't Christians. On the other hand, if you're Christian and someone calls you, what will you do? Be a jerk?

That said, I'm closing up for each long weekend. Tired and sore and need some serious r&r.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Not everyone celebrates Christmas and fewer actually like it. To billions of people, Christmas isn't anything. I'd bet 50% of America isn't Christian.
> 
> Those people aren't being jerks because they aren't Christians. On the other hand, if you're Christian and someone calls you, what will you do? Be a jerk?
> 
> That said, I'm closing up for each long weekend. Tired and sore and need some serious r&r.



Will they don't half to enjoy Christmas or even enjoy it but since it's a national holiday I'm going to recognize


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> Will they don't half to enjoy Christmas or even enjoy it but since it's a national holiday I'm going to recognize


lol---right on. thanks for the excuse for being a double whammy slacker.......national holiday*s*.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I called the water softener emergency from last night back this morning and they have not called me back yet .....

So I assume they found someone else last night...:thumbsup: 


Its 1pm and we are now officially closed...


ho ho ho.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got home from an emergency call, it cost them a lot. Officially closed till Monday.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

just got 2 more leking water heater calls this afternoon...
one has not called back yet and the other is gonna have to wait till friday


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Will they don't half to enjoy Christmas or even enjoy it *but since it's a national holiday I'm going to recognize*


Right! Just like Martin Luther King Day & Veterans Day... Huh?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Right! Just like Martin Luther King Day & Veterans Day... Huh?


 (roll-eyes) Why yes doesn't everybody. 9 observed holidays here. (Laughing)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> (roll-eyes) Why yes doesn't everybody. 9 observed holidays here. (Laughing)


LOL Just bustin on ya man...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> LOL Just bustin on ya man...


 I know. Lol must be a Connecticut thing my brother in law lives in Seymour. We love a healthy debate too.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Worked most of day today as planned. Will work Friday as planned.

I enjoy time with my family but I get bored quick and would freak out if I had a long weekend of doing nothing. 

Emergencies will be assessed at time of call. I won't make anyone suffer with a serious water leak or backed up house for too long, if and I say if I deem it a real emergency.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Slow week for us. Everyone is loving it. Emergencies only on Friday.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Slow week for us. Everyone is loving it. Emergencies only on Friday.


Same here. Told the guys to stay home today. Not one call. 

Friday told them not to bother coming in first thing. If we get a call they will be called out, other than that, enjoy the time with their families.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Worked a few hours this morning then treated to lunch and a couple adult beverages by the boss. He is a Jehova's witness so doesn't celebrate Christmas and I just have my girlfriend who isn't big on holidays. We're still taking tomorrow off just because there isn't anything pressing and we put in hard 12 hour days Monday and Tuesday. Need to give the back and knees a break for a couple days.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, that one customer did call this morning.

Me and two of my guys were on the business end of the jetter this afternoon. Three separate blockages in a mobile home park. 

Did some warthog,
Did some RootRanger,
And then did the rest of the day off.

Now it's the night shift with FatherBiz.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

1:30 am off to jet


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> 1:30 am off to jet


Done. Door to door. 1:30am-4am 75' of 6". 4 good sized rootballs at the joints and my favorite "baby wipes " #thankyounewborn. 


Home just in time for my son to wake up and see that Santa to arrives.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We managed with out a call this year. Just a contractor wanting to know what day we will re opening. Last year we had about 12 furnac service calls.


----------

